# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Самые уязвимые программы 2014 года

## CyberWriter

Представители компании Trend Micro поделились информацией о самых эксплуатируемых брешах уходящего года. По словам сотрудников фирмы, чаще всего киберпреступники пользовались уязвимостью браузера Internet Explorer, уязвимостями в Adobe Flash Player и браузерном плагине Silverlight.
Во многих случаях эксплуатация брешей стала возможна из-за того, что владельцы софта не спешили выпускать обновления. В 2014 году самыми свежими были проблемы с Adobe Flash Player. В случае с Silverlight и Internet Explorer, бреши были обнаружены ещё в 2013. Примечательно, что в списке Trend Micro нет ошибок в Java. Они больше не представляют интерес для взломщиков.
В компании Trend Micro установили уязвимость Internet Explorer, которая на данный момент присутствует во всех уязвимостях. Речь идёт о бреши CVE-2014-2551 в 6-10 версиях браузера. С её помощью хакеры могут дистанционно выполнять команды на зараженном устройстве. Для этого используется вебсайт, который активирует доступ к удалённому объекту. Данная уязвимость применяется в Angler, Fiesta, FlashPack, Magnitude, Nuclear, RIG, Styx и Sweet Orange
Две бреши Adobe Flash Player (CVE-2014-0515 и CVE-2014-0569) добавлены в шесть из восьми вредоносных программ, которые проанализировали специалисты. Они угрожают пользователям OS X и Windows. С их помощью хакеры могут удаленно выполнять команды на компьютерах. Ошибка Silverlight присутствует в пяти эксплоит-китах.
Специалисты Trend Micro также отметили, что злоумышленники улучшили свои инструменты для получения максимальных результатов. Софт научили определять платформу браузера, а также установленные плагины. Список не только показал эксплойты и программы, которые киберпреступники используют в атаках, но и указал на важность своевременного обновления ПО. Эксперты компании советуют скачивать обновления, как только они появляются в Сети.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> В компании Trend Micro *установили уязвимость* Internet Explorer, которая на данный момент присутствует во всех *уязвимостях*.


Уязвимость уязвимости. Звучит угрожающе.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Список не только показал эксплойты и программы, которые киберпреступники используют в атаках, но и указал на важность своевременного обновления ПО.


Фейеричный вывод после вот такого начала:




> Во многих случаях эксплуатация брешей стала возможна из-за того, что владельцы софта не спешили выпускать обновления. ... В случае с Silverlight и Internet Explorer, бреши были обнаружены ещё в 2013.


То есть, своевременность обновление гарантирует только закрытие дыр, эксплуатируемых уже больше года. 
А чё там: год туда - год сюда, дополнительные миллион записей в базе Касперского, украденные данные, выплаты мошенникам... 
Главное, что бы винда была куплена :)

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> выплаты мошенникам...


"Уязвимости", которые вызывают этот исход уже другого рода. Решение открыть письмо или не открывать принимает не Windows.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Решение открыть письмо или не открывать принимает не Windows.


Да! Чёт я погорячился ;) 
Про письма не подумал даже, давненько не сталкивался...

----------

